# Goodbye Kimo :(



## carcharios (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I returned from Charleston, SC last night, got home from work today and went to release my tegus back into their outdoor enclosures. It seems that while I was away this past week, my biggest Tegu, Kimo died. I checked on him last week before I left and he showed zero signs of illness. The garage where his rubbermaid was kept was still cool so it's not like he overheated. His eyes were swollen and his body was bloated and I noticed he had some white growth on the side of his mouth that looked like some sort of fungus. All I can think of is that perhaps with the warmer weather, he wore down his nose on his container a bit and got an infection. I just can't figure out how he went from looking 100% healthy to dead in a matter of 10 days. Really bummed about the loss. He was an awesome tegu and I was hoping to breed he and and Frieda this summer. 

My other two tegus appear to be doing well (knock on wood). I put them in their outdoor enclosures, gave them some water, which they lapped up and left them alone to sunbathe. Still bummed though about the loss...


----------



## chelvis (Apr 26, 2011)

Man that is a harsh blow, im sorry for your lost.


----------



## Orion (Apr 27, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss, I know how you feel. I was on vacation when my friend informed me my Tegu died.


----------



## montana (Apr 27, 2011)

Tough luck!!

Sorry...


----------



## lilgonz (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## slideaboot (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry...that's tough to deal with.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 27, 2011)

Sending my condolences and a hug, its never easy loosing a pet, and its heartbreaking to see a pet grow up and to hear news like this, i enjoyed hearing updates on kimo


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## carcharios (Apr 28, 2011)

I just wish I knew what went wrong. One week fine, the next, dead. One week away from being released outside into the outside enclosure. Sucks because I bet if I had released him a week earlier, he'd still be here.


----------

